# Hog in East Tawas?



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Anyone with a reputable report about ferals in the Tawas area, and I don't mean in the local bars, please... My lady friend says she saw what appears to be a wild one, beady eyes, smooth skinned, in the woods next to a local cemetary.


----------

